# BMW Club Concours Meet at US Oktoberfest



## RogerCVC (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi all!

For those of you going to the BMW CCA Oktoberfest at Watkins Glen, NY:

There will be a free reception in the ballroom of the Watkins Glen Harbor Hotel sponsored by one of the Oktoberfest Detailing supply vendors with refreshments, snacks, etc.

This will be the only chance to get top name products before the Concours. And free munchies (detailers' fuel) are always welcome.:thumb:

Date and time is Tuesday September 23 from 2-6PM

Best regards,:detailer:

Roger

BMW CCA,
Connecticut Valley Chapter


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Roger what sort of cars do you normally get attending is it New Bm's or older stuff ?


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Might try to make that, if I can convince my buddy to drive his M3 on 17k.


----------



## Aj526 (Sep 6, 2008)

I wish I could make it up there, but im going to be going away that week


----------

